# Which one of you was it



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I ran across this at Lowes


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm positive that he is on the forum


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Not me!!! Note the Bama tag.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Flounderpounder said:


> Not me!!! Note the Bama tag.


Someones rippin' you off then!!!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

LopeAlong said:


> Someones rippin' you off then!!!


Think I can collect royalties???? :whistling:


----------



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

Flounderpounder said:


> Think I can collect royalties???? :whistling:


Or pay em:whistling:


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

i want one


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

There is a boat in the freeport area named flounder pounder too.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

There is a guy over here that has a sticker looks just like that except above the flounder it says "if it lays flat" and under it it says "stick it!" Love that one


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Flounder Pounder sounds like a real wet dream...

Maybe you should start a franchise or get a patent?

:whistling:


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

knot @ Work said:


> Flounder Pounder sounds like a real wet dream...
> 
> Maybe you should start a franchise or get a patent?
> 
> :whistling:


 
Dang, some of you cranky old ladies need to get a sense of humor, and maybe go fishing! Guess my intent of making a joke didn't meet your standards... so sorry.....
Guess I should have worded it better?

BTW, that decal is very cool!


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Damn these guys are gettin' cranky all couped up at the house. Lol. I never woulda thought a pic of a black drum would warrant 6 pages of a thread


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Bobby everybody is ready to put something in the box. I know I am. Just finished rigging my new lights now I can't wait to check them out on the water.


----------

